# Hardware Ranch Elk Festival



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a link to what is happening on Dec. 15...a very fun day for everyone especially the kids.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... d-elk.html

Some of my buddies and I will be there showing off blackpowder stuff and setting folks up with capotes and skin hats etc for pictures. It's always a fun time for us and the visiting people. Come on up and join in the fun.

You have a full week to plan for it and you won't regret it one bit. I understand there aren't a whole lot of elk in the meadow but what the heck, there is a monster of one stuffed and waiting in the visitor center.


----------

